# external crank for Shimano 9 speed group



## samh (May 5, 2004)

Would I lose front shifting quality? Should I put Shimano 6700 crank or R600?


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

I have been running a 6600 with my 7700 DA 9 speed setup for several years, works very well. 6700 or R600 is up to you.


----------

